# Rotor?



## Stefan.B (27. November 2007)

Nabend. Ich denke drüber nach meinem Junior nen BMX zu schenken. Preislich dachte ich so an 250-300 Euronen. Nun hab ich mal des öfteren von nem sogenannten F-Set Rotor gelesen.  Zu meiner Zeit gabs sowas noch nicht 
Kann mir mal jemand erklären ob man sowas braucht und wenn ja,wofür?
Ich danke Euch,
Stefan


----------



## redbaron-bmx (27. November 2007)

F-set rotor ist ein rotor der im steuerrohr vom rahmen integriert ist! optisch hat man ein richtig dickes struerrohr was meiner meinung nach sch.. aus schaut technisch sieht es interesant aus funktioniert aber nicht so toll. warum ein funktionierendes system verändern? lieber beim alt bewehrtem rotor system bleiben und ein rad von WTP oder Eastern oder felt für den junior kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (27. November 2007)

Ich danke Dir. Werd mich die Tage dann mal umschauen.


----------



## Daniel_D (28. November 2007)

Eigentlihc funktionieren die jetzigen F-Sets super. Das waren lediglich die Alten die auch noch ******* waren.

Allerdings sehen sie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus und ich frag mich nach dem Sinn. Beim Flatland ist es klar aber bei allen anderen Disziplinen ist der Rotor doch kein Verletzungsrisiko

Naja KHE halt. 

Achte auf jeden Fall auf die Oberrohrlänge. Ansonsten kann er damit höchstens cruisen aber niemals BMX fahren.


----------



## Stefan.B (28. November 2007)

Thanks. Hab mir Heute das Titus Trickstar in Chrome angeschaut,das hat ein etwas kürzeres Oberrohr.Junior ist nicht ganz 1,40m(er wächst aber noch ) So rein vom Optischen gefällt mir das Dirt Buster auch sehr gut. Kosten beide 299 Euronen,schaun wir mal.
Stefan


----------



## RISE (28. November 2007)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Thanks. Hab mir Heute das Titus Trickstar in Chrome angeschaut,das hat ein etwas kürzeres Oberrohr.Junior ist nicht ganz 1,40m(er wächst aber noch ) So rein vom Optischen gefällt mir das Dirt Buster auch sehr gut. Kosten beide 299 Euronen,schaun wir mal.
> Stefan



Ich würde an deiner Stelle aus diversen Gründen auf F-Set Technik verzichten und bei einem Budget von 300 auch eher auf Alternativen zurückgreifen.
Klar ist das Rad für ein Kind, aber selbst bei diesem Budget bekommst du besseres. Auf optimale Eigenschaften, wie etwa einen kompletten Cromo Rahmen muss man verzichten, aber bei einem Kind sollte das einigermaßen vertretbar sein.

Guck mal bei www.paranogarage.de, u.a. wären da in der Auswahl

- DK Cincinnati
- DK Eight Pack
- DK General Lee
- Felt Chasm 
- FIT Am
- Hoffman Scarab EL
- KHE Barbados AM
- Kink Gap
- Subrosa Salvador
- WTP Nova

Wie gesagt, auch die haben Schwachstellen, aber ich würde sie den Titusrädern vorziehen.


----------



## Stefan.B (28. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle aus diversen Gründen auf F-Set Technik verzichten und bei einem Budget von 300 auch eher auf Alternativen zurückgreifen.
> Klar ist das Rad für ein Kind, aber selbst bei diesem Budget bekommst du besseres. Auf optimale Eigenschaften, wie etwa einen kompletten Cromo Rahmen muss man verzichten, aber bei einem Kind sollte das einigermaßen vertretbar sein.
> 
> Guck mal bei www.paranogarage.de, u.a. wären da in der Auswahl
> ...



Na dann,schau ich mal.


----------



## Stefan.B (28. November 2007)

Sind ja nen paar nette dabei aber wie siehts denn mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers aus und was ist an F-Set aus zusetzten?


----------



## RISE (28. November 2007)

Zum Gewicht des Fahrers kann ich nichts sagen, F-Set würde ich aus optischen Gründen schon nicht nehmen, hinzu KAM zumindest mal die Schwierigkeit, Ersatzteile zu besorgen. Inwiefern das noch so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Ansonsten sind die Titusdinger eher fahrende Schrotthaufen. Ist zwar fraglich, ob ein Kind das Ding zerlegt, ich bin aber trotzdem davon überzeugt, dass die anderen aufgelisteten Räder mehr können.


----------



## Hertener (29. November 2007)

Sollte man die Kaufentscheidung wirklich vom Rotor abhängig machen?
Ich meine, das ist so'n Ding für 20 Euro. Da guckt man dann vielleicht doch lieber mal auf die Dinge, die auf'm After-Market nicht für 'n Appel und 'n Ei zu bekommen sind. 

Und bezüglich: F-Set-Rotor: Den kannst Du nicht eben mal abbauen, wenn er out-of-style ist. Zumindest bleibt die Cola-Dose am Rahmen, oder Du kaufst halt einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (29. November 2007)

f-set = NIX MIT DIE FINGERS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

ich würde auch nen normalen rotor vorschlagen,da kann besser ein die bremszüge wechseln und für einen anfänger würde sogar ein langes bremskabel langen,ist auch leichter einzustellen.aber für ein kind ist es natürlich cooler wenn mman den lenker andauernd drehen kann! also normalen rotor!!!!


----------

